# Norwegian: unseasonably hot temperatures



## Grefsen

I would like to know how I would write "unseasonably hot temperatures" *på norsk. * 

Here is an example in a sentence:

During the past two days we have been suffering through some "unseasonably hot temperatures" here in Southern California with record highs being set even on the beach.

*På forhånd takk for hjelpen!   *


----------



## vestfoldlilja

We don't have a direct translation, or a close term, to unseasonably in Norwegian. 

Uvanlige varme/høye temraturer for årstiden is a common way to say it. 

I would translate your sentence like this: Her i Sør California har vi de to siste dagene lidd oss gjennom uvanlige høye temraturer for årstiden, med varmerekorder til og med på stranden.


----------



## Obil Tu

vestfoldlilja said:


> We don't have a direct translation, or a close term, to unseasonably in Norwegian.
> 
> Uvanlige varme/høye temraturer for årstiden is a common way to say it.
> 
> I would translate your sentence like this: Her i Sør California har vi de to siste dagene lidd oss gjennom uvanlige høye temraturer for årstiden, med varmerekorder til og med på stranden.


 
Just a typo, I guess, but it should be "temperaturer".

Also, I would write "Sør-California" (hyphenated).


----------



## vestfoldlilja

Yeah, a typo and Sør-California does seem more right.


----------



## Grefsen

vestfoldlilja said:


> We don't have a direct translation, or a close term, to unseasonably in Norwegian.
> 
> Uvanlige varme/høye temperaturer for årstiden is a common way to say it.


So this means "uncommonly warm/high temperatures for this time of the year."


----------



## vestfoldlilja

Yes, that's right.


----------



## Grefsen

vestfoldlilja said:


> Yes, that's right.


Tusen takk for positiv tilbakesmelding. 

 It turns out that the temperatures of the past two days have not only been "uncommonly high,' but they have also been record setting as well. *Hvordan sier man* "setting warm record high temperatures" *på norsk?
*
*Mitt forsøke er: "sette varmerekorder** høye tem**peraturer."
*


----------



## basslop

Just a note about Varme/høye temperaturer.

I once learned the rule: Temperaturen kan være HØY, men været kan være VARMT. Therefore one should use høye temperaturer only. Varme temperaturer is not proper Norwegian. The increasing use of this may occur from the weather presentations at TV2 who regurarly say varm temperatur. The meteorologists presenting at NRK stick to høye temperaturer. If you have the opportunity, check it out. The former is fresh and new while the latter is older and traditional.


----------



## vestfoldlilja

_Mitt *forsøk* (no e at the end) er: "sette varmerekorder høye temperaturer."_

Vi har hatt varmerekord de siste ukene or vi har hatt flere varmerekorder de siste ukene. It's not necessary to add høye temperaturer, that is already implied in varmerekorder and there is no point saying the same twice so close together.


----------



## Obil Tu

basslop said:


> Just a note about Varme/høye temperaturer.
> 
> I once learned the rule: Temperaturen kan være HØY, men været kan være VARMT. Therefore one should use høye temperaturer only. Varme temperaturer is not proper Norwegian. The increasing use of this may occur from the weather presentations at TV2 who regurarly say varm temperatur. The meteorologists presenting at NRK stick to høye temperaturer. If you have the opportunity, check it out. The former is fresh and new while the latter is older and traditional.


 
I agree! And I would say that the former is rather new and _wrong_ than new and fresh... It's like "priser" not being "dyre" but "høye" (and then the thing itself is expensive). And as usual we can blame TV2, right?

*Grefsen*: What about something like "I løpet av de siste dagene har det blitt satt varmerekorder i Sør-California, til og med på stranden."?

("During the past days (high) temperature records have been set in Southern California, even on the beach.")


----------



## Grefsen

Obil Tu said:


> I agree! And I would say that the former is rather new and _wrong_ than new and fresh... It's like "priser" not being "dyre" but "høye" (and then the thing itself is expensive). And as usual we can blame TV2, right?


 



Obil Tu said:


> Grefsen[/B]: What about something like "I løpet av de siste dagene har det blitt satt varmerekorder i Sør-California, til og med på stranden."?
> ("During the past days (high) temperature records have been set in Southern California, even on the beach.")



*Good jobb!* 

This is a really good suggestion.  *Tusen takk!*


----------



## Grefsen

basslop said:


> Just a note about Varme/høye temperaturer.
> 
> I once learned the rule: Temperaturen kan være HØY, men været kan være VARMT. Therefore one should use høye temperaturer only. Varme temperaturer is not proper Norwegian. The increasing use of this may occur from the weather presentations at TV2 who regurarly say varm temperatur. The meteorologists presenting at NRK stick to høye temperaturer. If you have the opportunity, check it out. The former is fresh and new while the latter is older and traditional.


*Velkommen til nordisk forum basslop og **tusen takk for opplysning om **varme/høye temperaturer.  

*When I spent a lot of time in Norway back in the mid to late 90's I watched the *TV2 *weather a lot with friends, but the focus then was more on what *Elin Tvedt* and her "weather babe" colleagues were wearing and not so much on what they were actually saying.  

During my last couple of trips to Norway I haven't watched either the *NRK *or *TV2* news much at all.  However, I'm sure if I search enough I should be able to find some Norwegian weather forecasts available on the web.


----------



## Obil Tu

Grefsen said:


> During my last couple of trips to Norway I haven't watched either the *NRK *or *TV2* news much at all.  However, I'm sure if I search enough I should be able to find some Norwegian weather forecasts available on the web.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrT00R3_lqE


----------



## Pteppic

Also, there's 

http://www1.nrk.no/nett-tv/nyheter

where you should find a link to the weather forecast. It's a bit short, but on the other hand, there's no risk of being distracted by Elin Tvedt


----------

